# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Listaus: vuonna 2008 rekisteröidyt uudet linja-autot Suomessa

## killerpop

Tähän listaukseen on kerätty kaikki tiedossa olevat vuonna 2008 Suomessa rekisteröidyt linja-autot. Jotta listaus pysyisi ajantasalla, ole hyvä ja lähetä havainnot uusista linja-autoista. 

Mikäli listasta puuttuu myös aiemmin 2008 rekisteröity linja-auto, lähetäthän tiedot siitäkin. Tietoa lisättäessä tarvitsee vähintään tietää: liikennöitsijä, rekisterinumero ja alustamerkki. Rekisteröimättömät valmiit autot eivät siis kuulu listauksen sisältöön.

Listat on jaettu kolmeen osioon seurannan helpottamiseksi (Volvot, Scaniat ja muut).



*EDIT 18.10.2008:* Lista on siirretty killerpopin ja ylläpidon yhteistyöllä helpommin luettavaan muotoon osoitteessa http://jlf.fi/article/118-rekisteroi...suomessa-2008/! Lisäykset edelleen vanhaan tapaan tähän ketjuun. --vko

----------


## killerpop

Ensimmäiset korjaukset ja täydennykset. 

Kari Pöyskö GHU-575 Scania K380IB Irizar Centurypitäisi olla Scanioiden joukossa, korimallikin tarkentui ja tukiakselia tässä ei siis ollut.

Listalta puuttuu:

Urho Viisanen YHC-859 Neoplan Cityliner II N1216HD
Alusta- ja korinumerotäydennykset:

Porin Linjat #17 JHK-617 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala 1859372
Liikenne Vuorela ZNY-616 Scania K340IB OmniExpress 360 1858522 / YK900L36080008304
Wikström & Degerlund #6 CYP-60 Scania K380EB OmniExpress 360 1860014 / YK900L36080008402
Bussi-Manninen #8 KCI-590 Mercedes-Benz O350D 6x2 Tourismo WEB63203513247688

----------


## killerpop

Concordia Bus Finland #649 FIV-149 Volvo 8700LE B7R
Concordia Bus Finland #651 FIV-151 Volvo 8700LE B7R

----------


## killerpop

Concordia Bus Finland #652 FIV-152 Volvo 8700LE B7R
Concordia Bus Finland #653 FIV-153 Volvo 8700LE B7R

----------


## killerpop

Tässä vielä pari aiemmin uutena tullutta autoa, kiitokset Ozzy:lle

Kovanen Yhtiöt UCF-598 Mercedes-Benz O580 6x2 Travego
Oulun Onnikka YHE-888 Scania K420 6x2 Irizar Century

----------


## antsa

Nyt Helb:lle on tullut uusi tilausbussi Omniexpress. Numero 5030 ZNY-733. Tuolla Miskan listalla puuttuu numerot 5024, 5025,5027 ja 5029, kuka tietää ovatko ne olemassa ja mitä ovat ?

----------


## Tuomas

Helsingin Bussiliikenteen 5030:

Lahden Autokori OmniExpress, VIN YK900L36080008521.
Scania K340IB4X2NB, VIN YS2K4X2001860955.
Opticruise-vaihteisto.
Pituus 12,4 metriä, leveys 2,55 metriä, akseliväli 6,3 metriä.
Ovitus 1-1-0.

----------


## Miska

> Tuolla Miskan listalla puuttuu numerot 5024, 5025,5027 ja 5029, kuka tietää ovatko ne olemassa ja mitä ovat ?


5024 ja 5025 olivat Volvo B10M Carrus Fiftyjä, jotka poistuivat varsin pian HelB:n muodostamisen jälkeen Pohjolan Turistiauton kautta Oulaisten Liikenne -konserniin numeroille 20 ja 19. 5029 on kuulemma joku Helsingin Palveluauton puolelta siirretty pikkubussi. 5027:aa en nyt kyllä muista, mutta olisikohan se voinut olla STA 344 Volvo B6 Carrus Star 202 -midibussi KGL-256?

----------


## killerpop

Parin viikon hiljaiselon jälkeen, kilpiin laitetaan nyt hyvin paljon autoja. Nämä kerkisivät ensimmäisinä:

Kauhavan Liikenne ZNY-745 Scania K340IB OmniExpress
Savonlinja #860 LNY-569 Scania K270UB 6x2 Lahti Scala
Savonlinja #861 LNY-570 Scania K270UB 6x2 Lahti Scala
Savonlinja #862 LNY-571 Scania K270UB 6x2 Lahti Scala
Savonlinja #864 LNY-573 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala
Savonlinja #865 LNY-574 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala
Savonlinja #866 LNY-575 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala
Ja sitten vielä täydennys tietoihin (alusta- ja korinumero tai rekisterit):

Savonlinja #852 XKY-557 Scania K310IB OmniExpress 360 1860491 / YK900L36080008429
Vaasan Paikallisliikenne FIO-153 Irisbus Crossway LE
Vaasan Paikallisliikenne FIO-154 Irisbus Crossway LE

----------


## killerpop

Muutama Savonlinja:

Savonlinja #857 XKY-565 Scania K310IB OmniExpress 360
Savonlinja #863 LNY-572 Scania K270UB 6x2 Lahti Scala
Savonlinja #844 HMI-873 Irisbus Crossway
Savonlinja #845 MKI-614 Irisbus Crossway
Savonlinja #846 IXE-849 Irisbus Crossway
Savonlinja #847 IXE-850 Irisbus Crossway
Savonlinja #848 HMI-868 Irisbus Crossway

----------


## TEP70

Noita Savonlinjan uusia Scaloja näkyi eilen Lahdessa Farmari 2008 -messujen kuljetuksissa. Ihmettelinkin, että mistä kaupungista niitä oli sinne tuotu. Vastaus olikin siis: tehtaalta Nastolasta.  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Tällä hetkellä Scania johtaa ylivoimaisesti, mikäli lista sisältää kaikki rekisteröidyt isokokoiset autot, tässä muutama lisäys:

Veolia Transport #625 CGP-865 Scania K280UB 6x2 / Lahti Scala 1861740
Veolia Transport #626 CGP-850 Scania K230UB / Lahti Scala 1861699 / 50708
Veolia Transport #627 CGP-869 Scania K230UB / Lahti Scala 1861658
R. Uusisalo CGP-653 Volvo 9700H B12B
Tällä hetkellä 4.8.2008 tilanne: Volvo 46 kpl, Scania 71 kpl, muut merkit 37 kpl (Kabus 13 kpl, Irisbus 11 kpl, Mercedes-Benz 6 kpl, Neoplan 4 kpl, MAN 3 kpl)

----------


## killerpop

Veolia Transport #624 CGP-856 Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala 1861708 / 51108
Veolia Transport #628 CGP-861 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala 1861763 / 50908
Veolia Transport #629 CGP-842 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala 1861742 / 51008
korinumerotäydennys: VT #627 = 50808

----------


## killerpop

Kuopion Liikenne #1 JHK-591 Kabus TC4A4/6450

----------


## kuukanko

Listaan on lisätty joitakin Concordia Busin ja Pohjolan Liikenteen pääkaupunkiseudun uusia katureita, joita on bongattu viime päivinä.

----------


## Lauri Räty

PL 710 oli XUH-505

----------


## killerpop

Reissu Ruoti #20 TJY-500 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala

----------


## killerpop

Pohjolan Liikenne #703 XUH-498 Volvo 8700LE B7R YV3R6N22981128052
Pohjolan Liikenne #704 XUH-499 Volvo 8700LE B7R
Pohjolan Liikenne #705 XUH-500 Volvo 8700LE B7R YV3R6N22281128054
Pohjolan Liikenne #706 XUH-501 Volvo 8700LE B7R
Pohjolan Liikenne #715 XUH-510 Volvo 8700LE B7R YV3R6N22481128301

----------


## kuukanko

Concordia Bus Finland #663 FIV-163 Volvo 8700LE B7R
Pohjolan Liikenne #701 XUH-497 Volvo 8700LE B7R YV3R6N22581128050
Pohjolan Liikenne #702 XUH-518 Volvo 8700LE B7R YV3R6N22781128051
Pohjolan Liikenne #707 XUH-502 Volvo 8700LE B7R
Pohjolan Liikenne #708 XUH-503 Volvo 8700LE B7R YV3R6N22X81128173
Pohjolan Liikenne #709 XUH-504 Volvo 8700LE B7R YV3R6N22181128174
Pohjolan Liikenne #711 XUH-506 Volvo 8700LE B7R
Pohjolan Liikenne #712 XUH-507 Volvo 8700LE B7R YV3R6N22881128298
Pohjolan Liikenne #714 XUH-509 Volvo 8700LE B7R
Pohjolan Liikenne #717 XUH-512 Volvo 8700LE B7R
Pohjolan Liikenne #723 FIC-704 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala
Pohjolan Liikenne #724 FIC-622 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala 1860481 / 49008
Pohjolan Liikenne #725 FIC-696 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala
Pohjolan Liikenne #727 FIC-646 Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala
Pohjolan Liikenne #728 FIC-615 Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala
Pohjolan Liikenne #729 FIC-610 Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala

----------


## kuukanko

Concordia Bus Finland #665 FIV-165 Volvo 8700LE B7R
Concordia Bus Finland #666 FIV-166 Volvo 8700LE B7R

----------


## JSL

Viestiin #19 liittyen totean, että sangen mielenkiintoista kun PL numeroi autojaan EMO-Transpointin kuorma-autojen sekaan. Juuri eräänä päivänä näin 4-sarjan Scanian numerolla 721. Huom! Auto saattoi olla Simeonille myytyjä ent. TransUotiloita, jossa on vanha numero tallella, koska 721 on tämän ketjun mukaan uusi linja-auto.

----------


## Hujis

Olikos selvyyttä minkä vuoden peli oli TJP-Linesin Tourismo MB (KCI-450)?

----------


## killerpop

> Olikos selvyyttä minkä vuoden peli oli TJP-Linesin Tourismo MB (KCI-450)?


Nyt on, 2008 sekin. 

TJP Lines KCI-450 Mercedes-Benz O350 TourismoJa lisätään vielä yksi tuore Kabus

Kuopion Liikenne #8 ZNY-762 Kabus TC4A4/6450

----------


## killerpop

Paunu #122 RAI-522 Volvo 8700LE B7R YV3R6N2248A128900 / 3868

----------


## killerpop

Paunu #63 RAI-563 Volvo 8700LE B7R YV3R6N2238A128936 / 3863
Paunu #81 RAI-581 Volvo 8700LE B7R YV3R6N2248A128735 / 3861

----------


## killerpop

Paunu #62 RAI-562 Volvo 8700LE B7R  / 3862

----------


## killerpop

Williams Buss ÅLA 88 Scania K420EB 6x2 OmniExpress 1861619Muutama poiminta myöskin Kuopion Liikenteen kalustolistasta:

Kuopion Liikenne #10 XEY-610 Kabus TC4A4/6450
Kuopion Liikenne #12 TJY-512 Kabus TC4A4/6450
Kuopion Liikenne #17 JGX-717 Kabus TC4A4/6450

----------


## killerpop

Vuoden 2008 busseja pitäisi olla myös seuraavat MB:t

Kovanen Yhtiöt UCF-620 Mercedes-Benz O580 6x2 Travego
Tilausliikenne Olli RO-20 Mercedes-Benz O350 Tourismo

----------


## vko

Lista on siirretty killerpopin ja ylläpidon yhteistyöllä helpommin luettavaan muotoon osoitteessa http://jlf.fi/rekisteroidyt-linja-autot-2008/! Lisäykset edelleen vanhaan tapaan tähän ketjuun.

----------


## antsa

Kuopion Liikenne 23 ja 26 Kabusit EXZ-523 ja TJY-426.

----------


## killerpop

Paunu #3 IXB-955 Volvo 9700H NG B12M YV3R9K8209A130447 / 6716

----------


## killerpop

Volvo-listaukseen lisätty Tammelundin Liikenteen #22 (UBG-706) ja #23 (UBG-705)

----------


## killerpop

Muihin merkkeihin lisätty uudet PM-Transrent:n Irisbus Crosswayt UBG-703 ja UBG-704.

----------


## kuukanko

Porin Linjat 1 XEY-629 Scania K230UB Lahti Scala

----------


## Rasbelin

Pistetääs tämä:

HelB #801

alusta: WMAA26ZZ68B025569
kori: A260300 (jos tulkitsin tiedot oikein!)

----------


## killerpop

Listaan lisätty Tampereen kaupungin liikennelaitoksen sarja #277...286 (kaikki Volvo 8700 -teliautoja)

----------


## kuukanko

Lisätty HelB 908

----------


## kuukanko

Lisätty HelB 929 UBG-833 Volvo B7R 8700LE

----------


## kuukanko

Lisätty HelB 915 ja 917 ja PL 74 ja 78.

----------


## kuukanko

Lisätty HelB 921, 923 ja 926.

----------


## antsa

Lisäksi neljä uutta Kuopiolaista kabussia. 2, 5, 30 ja 31 tullut loppu vuoden aikana.

----------


## Tuomas

HelB 925, UBG-843, Volvo 8700 / B7RLE
alusta YV3R6N22091130029
kori P084690

----------


## kuukanko

Lisätty HelBit 919, 924 ja 927.

----------


## antsa

Tuo Kuopion 5 on RJI-185, lähti eilen ajamaan kohti Kuopiota.

----------


## killerpop

Lisätty Veolia Transport #706, Scania K340IB OmniExpress 340 1863009

----------


## Lauri Räty

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 922 (UBG-841)

----------


## Tuomas

HelB 910: FIY-227
Scania K230 1862912
Lahti Scala 55008

----------


## killerpop

Liikenne Seppälä UBG-888, Volvo B12B 9700H

----------


## Tuomas

HelB 922:n korinumerossa ei yllätyksiä: P084687.

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenne 80 Volvo B9R / Lahti Flyer RJI-156
Pohjolan Liikenne 84 Volvo B9R / Lahti Flyer RJI-183
Pohjolan Liikenne 88 Volvo B9R / Lahti Flyer RJI-178

----------


## antsa

Kyllä se Kabuskin vielä ehti 2008 vuoden puolella saada 24:n kabusin valmiiks. Kuopio 21 RJI-221 oli kilvet ja lähtee lähipäivinä Savoon. Hyvä tahti oli koska tais olla yhden vuoden aikana tehtynä tehtaan paras tulos. Tuo RJI yhdistelmä taitaa olla Lahden konttorilla nyt kovasti jaossa koska myös Pohjolan uudet tuli tuolla samoin Veolian Omni...

----------


## kuukanko

AKE:n mukaan FIY-237 (Scania K280UB6x2 / Lahti Scala) on otettu käyttöön 30.12.2008 ja haltija on HelB-Fleet Oy (vaikkakin bussi on Concordia Bus Finlandin käytössä numerolla 697).

----------


## kuukanko

Vuodelle 2008 ehti myös
Pohjolan Liikenne 18 Scania K310 / Lahti Flyer RJI-179

----------


## antsa

Niin lisää kabusseja siis Kuopio 27 XEY-527 ja Jyväskylä 488 ZNY-788. Seppälän Volvo UBG-888 on numero 9.

----------


## Tuomas

917:n korin numero on P084682.

----------

